
System76 moves it's computer manufacturing from China to Denver - rmason
https://opensource.com/article/18/4/system76-us-manufacturing-plant
======
throwaway84742
Good for them. I, frankly, doubt there’s much assembly work involved with
today’s laptops. I’d gladly compensate the company for that person-hour just
to give folks in Colorado some business, rather than sustain some eternal Dear
Leader Jinping.

------
pizzarev
I buy all my computers from System76.

Yes, I could build my own desktop machines from parts to save money.

But I have code to write (work to do). I want a high-quality, works-
immediately Linux machine delivered to my door. I don't want to have to think
about it.

That's what System76 provides.

The only problem: It takes two weeks, from the time I order to the time my
workstation arrives.

------
eltoozero
Just make it like an old ThinkPad and you’ll sell loads of them.

And please give us a 12” option ala x201.

Hell just use ThinkPad keyboards, I’m pretty sure they’re still produced and
isn’t that what Novena uses?

~~~
ianai
Agreed. Give me a matte screen, a pointy nib, and a decent keyboard. I’d buy
that from them over Lenovo any day.

------
subway
I wonder how far down the stack they plan to go with manufacturing their own
designs. In the past, System76 was largely just rebadged Clevos with
software/firmware updates. I wonder if the systems going into their new
chassis will be sourced similarly, of if they'll have any spiffy added
features.

~~~
cepth
See this blog post from the company:
[http://blog.system76.com/post/159767214983/entering-phase-
th...](http://blog.system76.com/post/159767214983/entering-phase-three). If
they’re to be believed, they plan to start manufacturing their own original
chassis designs.

Their Galago Pro laptop, their first “original” laptop, is apparently still
based off of a Chinese shell. But, they claim they worked with the
manufacturer to implement their wishlist.

They also released Pop!OS last year, which seems to just be a Ubuntu reskin.
It does look nice though, and they have hired dedicated staff to develop it.

~~~
chendragon
Just kind of hoping they can get the look&feel and most importantly the
thermals right on this one. If you go on notebookcheck you can see that every
single thin machine that comes out has throttling problems and insufficient
sizing of cooling parts, and Apple manages to dissipate 2x the heat in the
same thin chassis.

------
merb
do they have some kind of dock that supports a two external monitor setup?

------
orionblastar
Is there still a Commodore USA plant? If not there should be.

